# Can I ask for reviews?



## ClausS (Dec 7, 2016)

I am working on a currency converter, that I would really like to get some feedback on, however I don't want to break the rules, therefore I ask in advance before posting it.

Am I allowed to ask for adjustment advice on this forum? 

Currently it is only available online, however I wish to make it into an app for people to use. The thought is, that the app should update once a day and thereby allowing the user to get the most of it even though it is offline.

I look forward to reading your response.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2016)

Sure, go ahead, as long as it's not a purely commercially motivated link you are posting.


----------



## ClausS (Dec 7, 2016)

Alright thanks! I really appreciate it! I am already working on adjusting the size to fit on an iPhone + and the white space between the numbers are being worked on as well. Here you can see the currency converter.


----------



## GeoDragon (Dec 7, 2016)

I compared it to the one on Google search using the US to JPN. As  I played around with it converting $52 US to JPN Yen. Google shows JPN equivalent as 5927.56 and yours shows 5929.76. 

I even showed it to some of the guys in the office who travel over seas a lot and they liked it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 7, 2016)

Enormous list of currency maybe needs alphabetised? Also flags for currency towards end of list are not left margin adjusted, at least when I checked.
But looks good and straightforward.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks cool, there are some overflow issues when people enter stupidly large numbers however.

Adding overflow:auto to the classes top_results/bottom_results would alleviate it that or set min-height instead of just height so they can expand if needed. However then the element with id 'results-wrapper' would need the same treatment. Otherwise it wont expand when its child elements do. 

Best to try to avoid designing layout with fixed heights/positions. Makes making things responsive more difficult, especially if you want to target multiple screen sizes.


----------



## damian246 (Jan 11, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Sure, go ahead, as long as it's not a purely commercially motivated link you are posting.



Wouldn't mind if I could ask for the same privilege. I tried to open a new thread but I couldn't find it or its not possible.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2017)

I like the look of it, is it possible to add the conversion rate, some people may enquire with different exchanges/shops for rates locally and many just tell you the rate, is it possible to also show the rate?


----------



## GeoDragon (Jan 11, 2017)

Still like the look, but did the us to jp currency converter and it still seems off.  On your I did $525 USD and got 60599.26 Yen. Test through google currency converter and with $525 US I get 60562.95 Yen. Could this been something with the exchange rate changes?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 11, 2017)

On my iPhone, seems to work well enough smooth scrolling, responsive. Flags are left right middle, don't know if that's intentional or not I'll include a screenshot


----------



## damian246 (Jan 12, 2017)

damian246 said:


> Wouldn't mind if I could ask for the same privilege. I tried to open a new thread but I couldn't find it or its not possible.





Tatty_One said:


> I like the look of it, is it possible to add the conversion rate, some people may enquire with different exchanges/shops for rates locally and many just tell you the rate, is it possible to also show the rate?



I like the review idea but cannot open a separate thread, and I certainly would not like to highjack this one.


----------



## 64K (Jan 12, 2017)

damian246 said:


> I like the review idea but cannot open a separate thread, and I certainly would not like to highjack this one.



If you want to start a thread here click on "Programming and Webmastering" and look to the upper right for the button "Post New Thread".

If you are wanting to start a new thread in the "Reviews" section I think that can only be done by TPU Staff.


----------



## damian246 (Jan 12, 2017)

64K said:


> If you want to start a thread here click on "Programming and Webmastering" and look to the upper right for the button "Post New Thread".
> 
> If you are wanting to start a new thread in the "Reviews" section I think that can only be done by TPU Staff.



I wanted to open a new thread but I don't see any button of the "Post New Thread" kind.

Actually I just found one, thanks


----------

